
You *can* have it all, and 13 other lessons I learned from How I Built This - phoenixy1
https://medium.com/@alexhoffer/how-they-built-that-or-i-listened-to-50-episodes-of-how-i-built-this-so-you-dont-have-to-d307c332a368
======
alexallain
I think my favorite insight from this post is that the difference between
founders and others is the bias to action to go after an idea that seems like
a good one, and take it where it may go.

